# New to forum, but 3rd season plowing.



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum, but I've been using my ATV for a few seasons now doing mostly driveways.
I use a 2006 Polaris 500HO with a 48" Glacier II plow. To help keep me warm, I picked up a cheap ATV cab.

Although it works great, I spent nearly every night (after work) for 2 months plowing out neighbors driveways (some as long as 50 yrds). I also put nearly 400 miles on my ATV, so I'm looking at picking up a truck with a plow, and just using the ATV for light duty.
Our problem here is wind and drifting snow, so plowing is almost a full time job.

Here's some pics of my setup. I also have a 12v heater, and XM Sat radio on my ATV, but no pics.

The drift in the picture was collected in less than 8 hours. I had plowed right before I went to work that morning.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

burrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

hehehehe.....
It was a balmy -15 that day.


----------



## ddierking (Aug 15, 2008)

Sweet, where did you get the cab?


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Can't you get everything from ebay?
This is the one I bought.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ATV-...m14QQhashZitem380065708482QQitemZ380065708482

It works well, and the heat off the engine helps warm up the inside. I don't use the doors unless I have to though, I don't know how well the zippers will hold up to repeated use.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

welcome to plow site


----------



## Beachernaut (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks!

I purchased an old Dodge with a Western plow this weekend. The plow works well, and is in surprisingly good shape for it's age. The truck is wore out, but for $1000 I can't complain.


----------

